# Nice Line



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

There was a nice line making up at Deep Water Nautilus today , current and lots of bait.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

You get anything off of it?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe he works out there and posts for the guy's hitting the rigs.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

That sure is pretty. Got too much work going on to make it out for at least another week damnit


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

What a pic!! Makes me want to head that way.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn that almost looks fake


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

what's the current location of Deepwater Nautilus?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, that looks terrific!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

alexa041 said:


> what's the current location of Deepwater Nautilus?


12NM West of Thunderhawk, 9NM Northwest of Thunderhorse.

28*17.620'N
88*37.650'W
roughly 138nm from pensacola pass on a 210* heading


this according to hiltons right now, but being a floater i could have moved....


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't go crazy yet guys. We trolled a similar line about 40 miles north of Independance Hub last weekend. It was loaded with bait, but only produced one dolphin at 25lbs. Thankfully it was enough to win top dolphin in the Bay Point 40/40 Shootout. Bottem line - the fish are few and far between.


----------



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

Line made up real nice today. Yesterday in pushed a few miles to the North of DWN today it moved back to the South. One boat was on it today and they did good.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pic!!!!

Paul thanks for posting. Now, if you can only get a shot of early morning tuna busting on the surface!!!!

Matt


----------

